# FS: 09 Volkl Kiku 168 cm



## Trekchick (Apr 2, 2010)

These skis have been skied 2 half days and are in "like new" condition, with Griffon Bindings.
Mounted for a 276 BSL, 1 cm forward
A marginal snow year has left them relatively unused, and I think they need a home that will give them the attention they deserve.
$425 shipped anywhere in the continental US,  will ship elsewhere but may need to add shipping cost.
08-09 Kiku






133-105-124
168 cm 
21.1 TR
Sensor wood core, Twin Tip, Power construction


----------



## rmorr (Nov 26, 2010)

I know it's a long shot...but I'm interested in these skis if you still have them!

Thanks!


----------



## djdowney (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you still have the volkl 168? I may be interested. Thanks.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm betting that if she still has these, they're getting plenty of use out West now...


----------

